# Spary guns: DeVilbiss > Task Force



## JohnnyTooBad (Dec 9, 2012)

(Cross post from the finishing forum) 

I've been finishing my table for the past week or more. I had never sprayed a finish before, much less an oil based varnish. After doing the table bottom, I've been doing the legs and skirt (not assembled to the table) and been having issues with the varnish going on too thick. Today, while trying to put another coat on the legs, I couldn't get varnish to come out of the gun. If I dipped the straw in a cup of thinner, it came out just fine. I figured maybe air couldn't get into the cup, creating a vacuum, so I check the air holes, which were fine. I cleaned all of the parts again, but still, I could get it to pull thinner out of an open cup, but not the varnish out of the gun's cup. 

Then I remembered that I had another spray gun in my workshop. Both of these had been given to me probably 3-4 years ago. So I pulled out the other one (DeVilbiss). Wow! What a difference. I could spray the varnish a lot thinner and more evenly and smoothly than the "Task Force" (Lowes home brand?) could, even when brand new and just testing it spraying water or thinner.

Both were done with a standard compressor at 40 psi.

So there you go.


----------

